# emerge -DuavN world scheint nicht richtig zu funktionieren

## hitachi

Hallo,

folgendes Problem:

```
 emerge -DuavN world
```

 *Quote:*   

> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating world dependencies... done!
> 
> Total: 0 packages, Size of downloads: 0 kB
> ...

 

```
glsa-check -t all
```

 *Quote:*   

> This system is affected by the following GLSAs:
> 
> 200804-06

 

```
emerge -DuavN unzip
```

 *Quote:*   

> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> 
> [ebuild     U ] app-arch/unzip-5.52-r2 [5.52-r1] 0 kB 
> ...

 

Ich habe das Problem auf 2 Computern. Einer AMD x86_64 und der Andere intel i386. Ich führe normalerweise immer folgene Reihe von Befehlen aus:

```
emerge --sync

emerge -DuavN world

dispatch-conf

emerge --depclean -pv

revdep-rebuild -pv

glsa-check -t all
```

 Das -p lasse ich wenn notwendig dann weg  :Wink: 

Das gleiche Problem hatte ich auch mit 

```
emerge -av openafs-kernel
```

Ich habe noch keinen Bug Report geschrieben da ich erst nach Fehlen auf der Seite des Anwenders (ich) suchen wollte.

Hat jemand eine Idee oder eine vergleichbare Erfahrung?

Danke

----------

## schachti

Kann es sein, dass die Pakete, bei denen es scheinbar schief geht, weder in Deinem world file stehen, noch eine direkte Abhängigkeit irgend eines installierten Pakets sind?

----------

## hitachi

Wie würde ich das feststellen? Normalerweise instaliere ich nichts als oneshot. Wie finde ich alle Programme, die nicht im world file sind?

unzip steht nicht in folgender Datei: /var/lib/portage/world  openafs-kernel steht aber drin.

----------

## schachti

 *hitachi wrote:*   

> Wie würde ich das feststellen?

 

Schau nach, ob das Paket in /var/lib/portage/world steht und was equery depends PAKET liefert. Es kann ja durchaus passieren, dass ein Paket mal als Abhängigkeit installiert wird, bei einem späteren Update dann aber die Abhängigkeit nicht mehr besteht oder das Paket, das die Abhängigkeit erzeugt hat, deinstalliert wurde.

 *hitachi wrote:*   

> unzip steht nicht in folgender Datei: /var/lib/portage/world

 

Und was liefert equery depends unzip?

----------

## hitachi

```
equery depends unzip
```

 *Quote:*   

> [ Searching for packages depending on unzip... ]
> 
> app-office/mozilla-sunbird-0.7 (app-arch/unzip)
> 
> app-office/openoffice-bin-2.3.1 (app-arch/unzip)
> ...

 

----------

## tuam

Vielleicht ist es nur eine build-Abhängigkeit? Was sagt emerge, wenn Du ihm --with-bdeps mitgibst?

FF,

Daniel

----------

## hitachi

Also hier sind jetzt mal verschiedene Versuche zu meinem System. Unzip habe ich schon manuel aktualisiert.

```
emerge -DuavN world
```

 *Quote:*   

> Calculating world dependencies... done!
> 
> Total: 0 packages, Size of downloads: 0 kB

 

```
emerge -DuavN --with-bdeps n world
```

 *Quote:*   

> Calculating world dependencies... done!
> 
> Total: 0 packages, Size of downloads: 0 kB

 

```
emerge -DuavN --with-bdeps y world
```

 *Quote:*   

> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating world dependencies... done!
> 
> [ebuild     U ] dev-util/scons-0.97 [0.96.1] 430 kB 
> ...

 

```
emerge -ave world
```

 *Quote:*   

> <snip>
> 
> Total: 685 packages (7 upgrades, 678 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 800,773 kB

 

[Edit] Am zweiten PC:

```
emerge -DuavN world
```

 *Quote:*   

> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating world dependencies... done!
> 
> Total: 0 packages, Size of downloads: 0 kB

 

```
emerge -DuavN --with-bdeps y world
```

 *Quote:*   

> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating world dependencies... done!
> 
> [ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/libpcre-7.6-r1  USE="bzip2* cxx zlib -doc -unicode" 0 kB 
> ...

 

Dort hat sich ja scheinbar das Verändern meiner USE Flags nicht ausgewirkt obwohl das "N" dafür sein sollte, oder? [/Edit]

----------

